# Twist rate question



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

Which should i go with?
looking at a tikka varmint 223. choice is 1 in 8 and 1 in 12. 
i have a 1 in 9 and throws 55 grainers and 50 graners pretty good. dont shoot anything less than 50s and dont shoot anything over 55.


----------



## d_handley00 (Nov 23, 2008)

the faster the twist the heavier the bullet. the 1:12 should shoot 50-60 gr bullets well while the other should like 75 and 77 grain bullets more


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Over the years I have come to the conclusion that when in question go with the faster twist. I have found many fast twist shoot light bullets well, but slow twist will absolutely not shoot heavy bullets. The 1/9 twist in my DPMS shoots 50 gr V-Max better than anything else. It shoots them better than the 69 gr Sierra Match King. It shoots the 40 gr V-max better than the 69 gr SMK. I will try more powders because everyone tells me the 69 gr SMK is the most accurate bullet in the AR-15. 
I tried the 75 gr A-Max and they fly all over. I wouldn't even call it a group.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I shoot a 1:8 twist on two of my AR-15's and you can go up to 80gr bullets if you are so inclined. My flat top is strictly a prairie Dog(PD) rifle and I only shoot 50gr Speer TNT bullets out of it. This rifle is a hammer.

The only draw back to going heavier is once your throat goes you can see more bullets blow up while in the air with a faster twist. Keep in mind it takes many thousands of rounds in a 223 to wear out the tube. I have seen many rifles with over 10,000rds and they all still shoot fine. The owners have stated that they can not use the lighter bullets for practice any more as they will have at least one bullet in 20 or so not make it to the 200yd mark. My AR has 6,000 or 7,000 rds threw the tube. Almost all of these were fired in the heat of the summer. I do cool the tube down some times but many times it stays untouchable for hours while shooting PD. As the years have gone past I have increased the number of rifles I use for shooting PD so I have saved this rifle from needing a new tube but the day is soon approaching. I have yet to see a bullet not make it to the area the target is. Ok I have managed to hit a few birds in midflight but I had no control over that.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

my tikka t3 varmint 223 1 in 8 is waitin to get picked up. waiting on my monarch to get shipped in. ill write back on how it shoots.


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

i have the Savage 12FV in 223 with 1-9 twist. And the best thing it shoots is semi hot 50gr. hp. at 135 yds with federal american eagle 50 gr. hp @ 3500 fps. Best FIVE SHOT GROUP............ .235!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This was before a made a comp stock for it! you can go up to 69 gr. in these but NOT over cuz youll start to lose your accuraccy. if you want to go really heavy get at least 1-8 or 1-7 twist. the best thing the 1-12 will shot is any thing(hopefully you chose hollow points) from 40-50 maybe 55 gr. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

